# Can you help us build a new small pet rescue?



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi I am a volunteer with STARescue STARescue and STA Ferret Rescue and Ferret Racing. We are busy trying to raise money to build a permanent small animal rescue a low cost vet clinic in Basingstoke to serve Hampshire and Berkshire. If any one on here can spare £1, hopefully we can muster together the funds we need to make this dream come true. To donate simply go to https://www.charitychoice.co.u​k/don...asp?ref=160278 all monies raised go to the charity.

STARescue is currently run from Shirley Kings home in Popley where she houses over 60 cats as well as guinea pigs, mice etc, rabbit are cared for by Doreen Chapman in South Ham, Basingstoke, and over 50 ferrets by Claire Shuttleworth in Sonning, Reading. All from their own homes.

It costs about £25,000 per year to run and funds are primarily raised through tombolas, ferret-racing and some individual sponsors. We receive no montary support from the government or local government. Unlike some charities, we have no salaried staff and all volunteers do so out of their own pockets all monies raised go the care of the animals we take in.

The exciting new plans for STARescue are now taking shape and Shirleys dream of establishing a purpose-built rescue centre and low-cost cost animal clinic is edging ever closer to fruition. Now that the funds of the legacy she inherited from a close friend have been released, shes now in a position to start looking for a three-acre plot of land to buy or lease. In addition to this, she is also beginning to look for companies, organisations or individuals to help provide additional funding as she will need around £1 million to complete the project.

If you anyone can help Shirley find a suitable plot of land, or provide additional funding for her to realise her dream, please get in touch via our Contacts page http://www.starescue.info/​contact as any help will be gratefully received.

EVERY PENNY COUNTS


----------

